# Finally Learn What's Keeping You From Your Best Game Ever!



## GolfCoach (May 12, 2006)

Hey I'm new to these forums, i'm very much into golf and have just started up my own site. I thought I'd start by giving everyone a free golf training ebook!

Golf Training Ebook


Hope you all enjoy it, it did wonders for my game


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey, that sounds great! 

I would love to learn golf and I believe your ebook will really help me a lot!

Thanks for that!


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Your site has some good info in it.


----------



## GolfCoach (May 12, 2006)

thanks for the feedback! 

Anyone got any suggestions for the site? Stuff you'd like to see on it?


----------



## 1TEETIME (May 20, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum also, this is my first post. I think your site looks great. I also have a new site http://www.thegolfpad.com Please check it out, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Yay! Just what im looking for, A FREE EBOOK ON GOLFING!! Thanks coach.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

Thank you for the free eBook. This will really help my game in different kinds of weather (I hope)


----------



## GolfCoach (May 12, 2006)

no probs, i'll let you know if I get any other free stuff later in the year


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Very nice e-book. I also thought that the site had plenty of info for new people trying out golf. Best of all, its free!


----------



## GolfCoach (May 12, 2006)

free stuff rocks! some big sites neglect this i reackon


----------

